# With all that's going on right now ...



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Can you imagine what democrats will do if they ever regain full power again? 

They're already threatening to pack the supreme court. If they ever gain control of the court is there any doubt they'll appoint judges who will "reinterpret" the 2nd amendment?

With that grim future in mind and everything that's going on right now. What are some good hiding places for guns and ammo?

I've often thought a storage locker might be a good idea, they're fairly cheap and unless there is some record of it the government can easily access no one knows what you store there.

Any ideas, other than burying it


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I subscribe to the keep it close train of thought, where ever you put it away from home you may not be able to get to. The old cowboy saying, " I'll die in my boots".


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd like to hide my guns by cramming them straight up their $#*%ing @$$es.

But seriously, I'm not super worried about it because if it gets to that point we'll be in a second civil war.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We already are in a second Civil War, the shooting just hasn’t started yet.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I've let my daughter know where things are. Said I may not use them but sure she will need them.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

When the time comes we will have to "sleep on our swords" don't get too far away from the tools that you may need to save your life or the lives of your family


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I think the attic would be a good place. It would take an idudustrious democrat to nose around up there in hot weather.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Still haven't gotten mine back from that freak boating accident. If I get them back I'll have to come up with something.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Here’s a scary thought..

The dems will gain control in 2024 after trump. 

But then again, the dems are already in control in many ways..


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If they gain control it is within our power to opt out.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We already are in a second Civil War, the shooting just hasn't started yet.


Bingo! We are already engaged in a struggle, and losing. We are heading towards a single party system, socialism! If this republic is to survive, shots will eventually need to be taken.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Piratesailor said:


> Here's a scary thought..
> 
> The dems will gain control in 2024 after trump.
> 
> But then again, the dems are already in control in many ways..


Not in their current "commie/fascist" form they will not. A large majority of Americans (75% or more) oppose their ideas and methods. I predict that you will see a shift back toward the middle by the Dems come 2020 or their party will die. AOC and Omar will get primaried by Dems and likely lose. Dems are ruthless and evil, but they know Ms. 15% approval rating in her district and Mrs. 9% approval rating in her district respectively are not winners in any way. I see no reason that Trump will not easily win re-election in 2020. I would also not be surprised to see Conservatives regain the Congress and keep the Senate as well.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Not in their current "commie/fascist" form they will not. A large majority of Americans (75% or more) oppose their ideas and methods. I predict that you will see a shift back toward the middle by the Dems come 2020 or their party will die. AOC and Omar will get primaried by Dems and likely lose. Dems are ruthless and evil, but they know Ms. 15% approval rating in her district and Mrs. 9% approval rating in her district respectively are not winners in any way. I see no reason that Trump will not easily win re-election in 2020. I would also not be surprised to see Conservatives regain the Congress and keep the Senate as well.


The nominee will shift towards the middle to get elected, but where he or she stands is, and will remain, hard left. The agenda remains unchanged. I wish I enjoyed you positive outlook for 2020 and beyond and hope your right. At best Trump is a stop gap measure and I think a loss in 2020 will bring about the single party rule the left has sought for years. I see the demographics of this country changing the political landscape daily, I am not so sure it will end in a good place.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> The nominee will shift towards the middle to get elected, but where he or she stands is, and will remain, hard left. The agenda remains unchanged. I wish I enjoyed you positive outlook for 2020 and beyond and hope your right. At best Trump is a stop gap measure and I think a loss in 2020 will bring about the single party rule the left has sought for years. I see the demographics of this country changing the political landscape daily, I am not so sure it will end in a good place.


Nah. We are at a national and global turning point away from globalization and to nationalism again. South America, Europe and elsewhere. Hong Kong protestors are not looking to socialism as inspiration.
Demographics in the country are changing, but that really does not mean much. For instance most latinos that migrate to the U.S. legally, something like 75% are conservative in orientation, and overwhelmingly Christian. Ted Cruz still got the larger share of latino vote over Beto in 2016.
Do not believe that media, ever about anything. Truly Pravda and enemies against our Republic.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The problem is that the dems don’t care about middle America anymore. That’s why they want to import foreigners with open borders. And they know they can’t legislate their ideas. That’s why they push lefty judges and judicial activism. They are looking for ways to grab and maintain power without fairly winning elections.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

You may be right..but I don’t think 75% is the right number. Remember Hillary had more popular votes, over 50% of Americans don’t pay any taxes and most get some money back. So although I’m with you on your thinking I don’t think the number is 75%. 

Now as was said, this election and in 2024 the dems will move toward the center with their rhetoric however when elected, they will shift back left either incrementally or all at one time. They are liars and will lie to advance their agenda... and agenda that was greatly advance by BO and all the congresses before him.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Nah. We are at a national and global turning point away from globalization and to nationalism again. South America, Europe and elsewhere. Hong Kong protestors are not looking to socialism as inspiration.
> Demographics in the country are changing, but that really does not mean much. For instance most latinos that migrate to the U.S. legally, something like 75% are conservative in orientation, and overwhelmingly Christian. Ted Cruz still got the larger share of latino vote over Beto in 2016.
> Do not believe that media, ever about anything. Truly Pravda and enemies against our Republic.


I am not as optimistic as you and I am well aware of the MSM's agenda. Again, I hope your right, but I am on the ground here in Texas and I see and hear what people are saying. This state could very well be a battleground state. I see socialism winning with every illegal border crossing and every graduating class. Cruz was in a fight with an idiot flim-flam man and it was all he could do to pull out the win. Even he is saying Texas needs to be ready this coming election. A long way to go and a lot can happen, but I am not ready to say this republic is winning. 2020 will tell us a lot.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I am not as optimistic as you and I am well aware of the MSM's agenda. Again, I hope your right, but I am on the ground here in Texas and I see and hear what people are saying. This state could very well be a battleground state. I see socialism winning with every illegal border crossing and every graduating class. Cruz was in a fight with an idiot flim-flam man and it was all he could do to pull out the win. Even he is saying Texas needs to be ready this coming election. A long way to go and a lot can happen, but I am not ready to say this republic is winning. 2020 will tell us a lot.


I see and hear what people are saying "and not saying" in MN and it looks good. Trump has pretty good chance of winning MN. I guess I may be different than most folks. I refuse to give up or believe that evil and stupidity that would ruin this country and the world could ever win. Too many very good signs world wide for me to believe.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I see and hear what people are saying "and not saying" in MN and it looks good. Trump has pretty good chance of winning MN. I guess I may be different than most folks. I refuse to give up or believe that evil and stupidity that would ruin this country and the world could ever win. Too many very good signs world wide for me to believe.


You would think it hard for evil and stupidity to win, but then, history teaches us that it sometimes does. I am not throwing in the towel on our republic, what I am saying it's going to be a fight.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> You would think it hard for evil and stupidity to win, but then, history teaches us that it sometimes does. I am not throwing in the towel on our republic, what I am saying it's going to be a fight.


You are certainly right sir.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

We are at war with the establishment left who is waging political and cultural warfare with the goal being one party rule and total complete dominance. At some point they went all in on this war, while many on the right don't even realize we are in a war. 

They are trying to cut off their enemies communications by censoring or banning us from social media platforms and elsewhere. They are using propaganda against us 24/7 with their corrupt news media and entertainment industry. 

Even many who are embedded within various government agencies are working overtime against us. They're trying to label anyone who is a patriot, constitutionalist, Trump supporter, libertarian and white etc. as racist and a potential home grown terrorist in order to justify taking away are liberties. And their red flag laws to label us mad as an excuse to disarm us.

Some will argue, but I no longer think voting is going to win this war. It's beyond that at this point. The majority of republicans have proven over time to be useless, spineless or traitorous. If Trump loses in 2020 we are going to be on our own. I don't know what's going to happen but this is much more serious then I think most on the right realize. Many are asleep to what's happening like the frog in slow boing water. While everyone else who is awake is waiting on someone else to do something and no one winds up doing anything. I fear it may go on like that until one morning we wake up and it's to late to do anything.


----------

